# why join?



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been on this forum about a month now, its really easy to find out bits and pieces and everyone seems nice

Without sounding rude but what does ttoc have to offer if i joined?

Kind regards

Mike


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

You get a quartely magazine,discounts from suppliers,cheaper tickets etc
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

and flyers,a membership card and your forum name in blue.

a ttoc decal badge for the TT and owners club stickers so that fellow TTowners know you mean buisness :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Beat me to it!
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

It also gives you +3 bhp :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

The magazine alone is worth the price of membership.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Plus the forum is also the oc, so show support. The evenTT is alright too.


----------

